# 2010 Bear Hunt Planning Help



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Seriously considering a MI bear hunt for 2010. I have 3 pts now so going into the 2010 dwg, I should have 4 points. From my review of the 2009 dwg results, if I am reading things right with 4 pts there was 100 success dwg rates for the following:


Bergland 1st 
Baraga 1st 
Gwinn 1st
Amasa 2nd
Carney 2nd
Newberry 2nd
Red Oak 
Gladwin

I have never hunted bear before. I would be looking to go with an outfitter with pre-baited stand locations. Am I correct in my assumption that in the UP the 1st period would be better than the 2nd? That would take 3 of my list right there. If so, btw the 5 left how do I decided where to go? Is there information on success rates of actually getting a bear for each unit? How do you look up what guides are available in each unit?

Thanks and more questions to come I am sure !

DTrain


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

If you have three points now, going into the 2010 drawing you will still have only three points. You won't earn your fourth point until after the drawing if you're unsuccessful. That being said, if you're looking to hunt over bait, definately try getting a tag for the first period of the season no matter what area you decide to apply in. Three points probably won't get you a tag in the LP.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

giver108 said:


> If you have three points now, going into the 2010 drawing you will still have only three points. You won't earn your fourth point until after the drawing if you're unsuccessful.


THANK YOU for clarifying that! That's a big help!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

DTrain said:


> Seriously considering a MI bear hunt for 2010. I have 3 pts now so going into the 2010 dwg, I should have 4 points. From my review of the 2009 dwg results, if I am reading things right with 4 pts there was 100 success dwg rates for the following:
> 
> 
> Bergland 1st
> ...


I second what giver108 had posted as well. Although keep in mind with only 3 points, the chance of getting a permit in the lower is about 0. And for the units you had mentioned I know of 2 guys that did not draw this year for the U.P one with 4pts and the other with 3 pts. Keep in mind, although the more points you have it betters your chance of getting a tag, but it is still a lottery system. If you have your heart set on going this next year, you may want to try for the 2nd period, you will have a much better chance. It's all up to what you really want! Good Luck to you!

Hunterjb6


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys!

Looking over the data again with only 3 pts. looks like a could draw in:
Bergland 1st (3pts=96%, and 2 pts=100%)
Baraga 1st (3pts=96%)
Carney 1st (3pts=100%) 
Gladwin (3pts=100%)

Given those 4, what do you think? In 2008 Bergland looks like it had a 27% success rate; the highest of the 4. I wouldn't mind the drive to Bergland and I think it would be fun to go up there again (haven't been up there since I left MTU.)

Does anyone know of a GOOD outfitter in Bergland?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

[email protected] 
My son got a bear permit this year and his first bear. 

They are top notch. Dan will do everything to get you a bear. The first hunt will be the best. My son took the second hunt and got his. He was the only hunter they had for that week. It was nice to be the only hunter in camp for the week. Had all of the guides working to get him a bear.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Slowpoke, 
What unit do they guide in?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

DTrain said:


> Slowpoke,
> What unit do they guide in?


Chassell Mi. is where they are located. I went alone and fish Portage lake for a week while my son bear hunted.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks. I found their website and sent them an email.


----------



## motorcitykid (Oct 8, 2009)

DTrain, 

Where did you get that data from? I would like to see it as I am going next year as well.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

motorcitykid said:


> DTrain,
> 
> Where did you get that data from? I would like to see it as I am going next year as well.


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009_Bear_Drawing_Results_-_Web_283264_7.pdf


----------

